# Tamron for EF M now official



## axtstern (Jun 19, 2014)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2014/06/19/tamron-makes-18-200mm-f-3-5-6-3-di-iii-vc-for-canon-eos-m

Nice....


----------



## DRR (Jun 19, 2014)

Backwards zoom?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Khufu (Jun 22, 2014)

Aha... Here's what I was wondering about!


----------



## axtstern (Jun 24, 2014)

Many thanks Khufu

such a Picture that allows to proper judge the size is what I was looking as well


----------

